# Forge Motorsport : Event sales : Announcement



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello everyone! We hope everyone is as excited for Euro Tripper 2 as we are! We have a few announcements below, regarding certain sales we are running during the event and the appearance of our beloved Berg Cup.

*3SDM*
-All wheels will receive free shipping anywhere in Florida, if the wheels are purchased at ET2! We will not be bringing any stock of the wheels this go around, as we have a special guest that takes up a bit of room!  Wheels will ship out on the following Monday-Tuesday once we return back into the office.

*Forge Product*
-All Forge product will receive special show pricing that we offer at every event. Savings range from 15% up to 30% typically. We will have valves available, along with other smaller items. If you are looking for an intercooler, or an intake we will ship these for free the following week to your location, as well as give you show pricing on the item. This goes for any other item that we do not have there. 




*Our beloved MK1 Berg Cup will also be on display! This is the first time we will be bringing the car with us to a US event. It will be on display at our main tent, right alongside our TT!*


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We will have 4 additional booth cars as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

If you have a car with 3SDM wheels, or Forge Product on it, please email [email protected] 


We are looking for a few extra booth cars!


----------

